# Buying new lights. Can I get some input and recommendations?



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

The tank I'm lighting is 36x18x24. I'm aiming for a brightly lit CO2-injected setup. I would preferably like to have suspended lighting. My DIY abilities are extremely limited to basically none.

So I'm probably looking at T5HO. I've also considered metal halide though, but have no experience with them.

One of my concerns is even light distribution. This is a display tank that's visible from everywhere in my place, except the bathroom. So I would like to avoid some of the lighting nuisances like dark corners, or a noticeable variation in brightness between the foreground and the background.

From the information I've gathered, metal halides would give me the best presentation. I'm not sure about cost or which fixtures would be advisable for this though.

Otherwise, I'm pretty much looking at a 4-bulb T5HO fixture suspended approximately 12 inches above the tank with 36 inch bulbs, correct?

Can anyone recommend a good fixture with a good reflector for T5HO's? I've noticed that AquaticLife for some reason makes fixtures that fit bulbs which are a lot smaller than the fixture, and this results in very dark corners. So I'm not too impressed with that.

Can someone perhaps recommend a good metal halide for me to take into consideration as well? I know the aquarium-marketed ones are all around $1000 but I'm pretty sure I've seen ones in hydroponics stores/eslewhere for a more reasonable price.

My budget is around $400 with some room for negotiation, since I'm gonna be stuck with these lights for a long time. I might also search classifieds for used hardware to save money, but just looking for an idea of what I should get...


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to much light, read this:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Both of his charts contradict themselves.

For 4xT5HO bulbs over a 24 inch high tank plus suspended 12 inches or so above the tank...

Following the first chart, this gives me 40 PAR. Which is the low end of medium lighting...

Following his second chart, he says this setup would be "high light".

You say it's way too much light and direct me to that link...

*blink* I'm confused.

(or measuring from the top of his thick blue lines, you get about 100 PAR which is high light according to that chart, and consistent with his second chart)


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

No, charts are consistent, read the whole chart. Or go buy a 4 bulb T5HO fixture, even with Co2, you will continually fight algae.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I do not see any indication on either chart that this would be too much light. I'm not saying it wouldn't be, and honestly I'd prefer not to pay for 4 fixtures and end up with something that doesn't work for me. But where you are seeing the charts saying this is too much, I do not understand.


















Perhaps you could correct me and point out what I'm not seeing if any of this is wrong? I did mention that the lights would be suspended about 12 inches above the tank.

As for my work on those charts, yeah I know it would be ridiculous to think 4x T5HO would give low-end medium lighting, that's how thick the line was though. More realistically I would say he meant to indicate 20-25 with that line, but that still puts me where I want to be.

Thanks in advance if you could clarify.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the key is 12" above the tank - with a 4" substrate you are going to be 32" from the carpet. You read the charts correctly - T5HOx4 at 12" above a 24" tank will put you solidly in the high light category.

I would recommend, however, buying a fixture that has separate cords or switches for each bulb or pair of bulbs. If you have an algae problem you can always turn off 1 or 2 bulbs, or you can alternate bulbs with a timer throughout your photo period to extend the life of your bulbs.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I am running a 150 watt metal halide over my 29 gal. It sits about 8" over the top. Dimensions are just a bit smaller than yours, my light works well I don't have any algae and my plants grow at a good rate. Granted my tank has only been up and running for about 2 1/5 weeks.

What I like about the halide pendant is that when I decide to upgrade to a bigger tank I don't have to look for another fixture. Although there is a limit to how big before another pendant is needed otherwise there will be uneven distribution.
Another thing is I don't really have to be worrying about what kind of light level I am at. I put a halide over the tank and within reason I have instant high light.
They are also not that expensive a pendant like mine is comparable to a 4 bulb t5 of 36+ inches.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Could I ask what brand you're using? I might be interested in it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Storms said:


> I think the key is 12" above the tank - with a 4" substrate you are going to be 32" from the carpet. You read the charts correctly - T5HOx4 at 12" above a 24" tank will put you solidly in the high light category.
> 
> *I would recommend, however, buying a fixture that has separate cords or switches for each bulb or pair of bulbs. If you have an algae problem you can always turn off 1 or 2 bulbs, or you can alternate bulbs with a timer throughout your photo period to extend the life of your bulbs*.


This is really the key for you. Nothing wrong with going for 4xT5HO fixture, but make sure it has two switches. With that height you really have to go t5ho or mh, but the t5ho with two switches would give you much more flexibility to work out any issues. unless you got a combo mh/cf or mh/t5ho. Most of those lighting charts fall apart IMO since the output varies incredibly between fixture, bulbs, clarity of water, etc.). A real good brand is TEK.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Skizhx said:


> Could I ask what brand you're using? I might be interested in it.


I use a PFO pendant and ballast. IDK if I am allowed to post links up but you can just google it up and get an idea of what it looks like.

I got it for a hundred bucks from a local reefer when I got into saltwater a few months back. Check your local craigslist listing and clubs, you'll find something. I am currently running a 14K Ushio bulb. I don't recommend you using that color though, I had it in the fixture and decided to burn it up before getting me a 10k bulb.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

plus 1 on the tek setup.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll look into TEK.

Any opinions on this fixture?

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p17217543.html

My last T5HO was a 30 inch Aquatic Life. The thing that irritated me about that fixture was the fixture was 30 inches, but the bulbs that were meant for the fixture were only 24 inches, so the sides of my tank got practically no light at all and I couldn't understand why on earth they would put such a short bulb in such a long fixture.

It looks like this 36 inch fixture is using 30 inch bulbs... Is there a reason why they do this? Will the dark corners issue be resolved by suspending the fixture?

...

Looking further into this the Sunlight Supply TEK lights are a much cheaper option... But only 2 switches? This seems to be less control than the more expensive Aquatic Life. And again, seems to use shorter bulbs (ok this must be something that's fixed by suspending the fixture because all the fixtures are like this).

I actually kinda like the look of the TEK lights and the price seems right, and I can get them in Canada... And such a small price difference between 4 and 6 bulb configurations if I ever switch to SW... Do these fixtures need to have all the bulbs screwed in or could I run a 6 bulb fixture with only 4 bulbs in it?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the Tek, Catalinas aren't bad either.


----------

